# Kioti DK 65 Brake problem



## whitmire (Nov 8, 2012)

i recently purchased an 04 dk65 tractor. It runs pretty good. I checked it out before i purchased it and all seemed ok. The loader hydraulics seemed a little slow but wasnt too concerned. Well i got to using it today and ran it for about an hour and the left rear tire started trying to lock up. the left brake pedal was rock hard. i shut tractor down and in just about 10-15 minutes the pedal sofented up and it was fine. i then noticed that the left pedal is very touchy like it is out of adjustment or something. The right works normal. i know that there are two master cylinders. do i have one going bad or is there an adjustment i can make? any help would be grealty appreciated.
thanks
whitmire


----------

